# estes spectrastone gravel suitable for plants?



## celaeno (Dec 26, 2009)

I have two 25-lb bags of Estes Spectrastone epoxy-coated gravel lying around and was wondering if they would be suitable to use exclusively in a planted tank, or is it not fine enough? (It took me nearly an hour to rinse a bag of flourite and the water is still murky, so I'm thinking of using something cheap like the Estes instead.)

Also, if I use the Estes, would I need fertilizers, root tabs, or both? How often and how much do I add them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife wanted blue gravel in the show tank in the basement. So, she got blue gravel. Estes epoxy coated to be specific. 

I use root tabs on broad leaf root feeders and fish poop and regular ferts when I get around to it. Plant growth ranges from slow to explosive. The size of the gravel is fine. It will just appall your planted tank buddies who see it. Oh, and if you sell rooted plants out of it there will always be one piece of gravel you can't get out of the roots without tearing.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

celaeno said:


> I have two 25-lb bags of Estes Spectrastone epoxy-coated gravel lying around and was wondering if they would be suitable to use exclusively in a planted tank, or is it not fine enough? (It took me nearly an hour to rinse a bag of flourite and the water is still murky, so I'm thinking of using something cheap like the Estes instead.)
> 
> Also, if I use the Estes, would I need fertilizers, root tabs, or both? How often and how much do I add them?


It's just gravel, it isn't made specifically for plants but you can grow some plants in it. 



[email protected] said:


> My wife wanted blue gravel in the show tank in the basement. So, she got blue gravel. Estes epoxy coated to be specific.
> 
> I use root tabs on broad leaf root feeders and fish poop and regular ferts when I get around to it. Plant growth ranges from slow to explosive. The size of the gravel is fine. It will just appall your planted tank buddies who see it. Oh, and if you sell rooted plants out of it there will always be one piece of gravel you can't get out of the roots without tearing.


There's nothing wrong with blue gravel if it gets you another fishtank. :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It will just appall your planted tank buddies who see it.


:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------

